# Coleman folding trailers are back



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

FTCA, INC., MANUFACTURER OF FLEETWOOD® FOLDING CAMPING TRAILERS, ANNOUNCES LICENSING AGREEMENT WITH COLEMAN
SOMERSET, Pa., Aug. 5, 2008 

FTCA, Inc., the manufacturer of North America’s best selling folding camping trailers, today announced that it has signed a trademark licensing agreement with The Coleman Company, Inc. Originally a division of Coleman, FTCA’s folding camping trailers will once again feature the Coleman brand under the terms of this agreement.

Here is the full press release.

Ruide


----------



## bicyclebf (Aug 7, 2008)

*Change of ownership*

Tx Ruide

Got the link and will be all over them about thier plan for support, etc.

We have the E2 2007 model and have modified it in several ways--mostly in the area of more LP and 12v capacity. We also have (advertised value) 90 watts of solar panels on the roof. Works well! Cheap Chinese genrator for backup--seldom needed in the AZ sun.

Again, tx ur posts--very helpful!

B

PS- Tire matter up close and personal this past weekend. Will advise.

B


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

B, You are welcome and I'm glad my post are helpful. You have touched on one of the big questions that folks have with the new company.... will they have the same warranty coverage as Fleetwood. Money was set aside for both roof issues as well as other items. Hopefully folks will have good experiences with the new company.

Ruide


----------

